# Solved: On FTP "425 Sorry, invalid address given"



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Apropos: FTP issue with IE6

This is a message generated by the pure-ftpd FTP server program.

The gory details are in the source code: look for MSG_INVALID_IP in the files 'messages_en.h' and 'ftpd.c' of the source. Everything comes down to the function call checkvalidaddr(), invoked as soon as a connection is established.

This function returns a failure code unless the server program can identify its socket endpoint as being of a very specific type. Thus, in fact, the "invalid address" it complains about is the _server's_ address!

Issuing a 425, or any 4xx, error code is utter and complete brain damage. The situation is much more like the "500 Server Error" of web servers.

And since it happens immediately on program start, there's nothing a client can do about it, except be misled and bemused by an error message that's actually for the sys admins of the server! (The program should be exiting with a 5xx error message, if it has to, and writing to its error logs, but, of course, it doesn't, because it thinks that sending 425 to the client is enough. Sigh.)

Fixes:
1. Get the sysadmins to fix the server's environment to what it wants.
2. Contact the programmers to fix the code.
3. Install a different FTP server program.


----------



## gary rabbitt (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello,
Thanks for replying on my other thread about the 425 error.

It is still working fine now, after 2 months of it not working here. I think I am not the only one who complained to the host. I was uploading to the host using net2FTP online client. I was able to get in using that , with no problem.

But here is the odd thing. If it was a server issue, then why would I be able to connect at the library, which uses the same ISP as me, and is 5 miles away.

I was able to connect using my daughter's computer using a different ISP.NO problems to login or anything.

So, if it's a server issue, what would be different from this physical location compared to the others I mentioned?

The issue was the same using three seperate computers here at home, this is why I was thinking it could be a combination of the branch line of the internet to the house, AND the server requirements.
If it was a pure server issue, then I should not have been able to connect at all.

The host emailed me and said that nothing changed that he knows of at his location, but would ask around and get back to me if he finds something.

By the way, the host I have the contract with is 
tabora-technologies.com, and the last place I find when using the tracert is Fasthosts.

Thanks for your insight. Trying to place blame on the host, without evidence is kind of hard. There was no other tests that I could do to prove where the problem was at, for sure.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Oskardog (Oct 19, 2008)

I am getting nowhere with my two website providers, Fasthosts and Web Hosting Plus who both use 213.171.193.5. They insist it is a local issue.

An FTP 425 error usually indicates that the server was unable to open a connection back to the FTP client due to the client application attempting to re-use a socket that is still in use.

The following Microsoft knowledge base article gives more details:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/129395

If it is indeed that my various client ftp applications are attempting to re-use a socket that is still in use what can I do about it? I use a Netgear DG834G v2 router and Norton Internet Security 2009. Turning off NIS makes no difference. Are there any settings I should change? All very confusing with nobody accepting any responsibility. I can use net2ftp OK but not one or two other web based clients.

If I log into my Pipex Webspace which uses the Microsoft Web Service there is no problem and I get the following:

220-Microsoft FTP Service
220 ftp server 28
USER (deleted by me)

331 Password required for *********
PASS (password not shown)
230 User logged in.
FEAT
211-Extended features supported:
LANG EN*
UTF8
AUTH TLS;TLS-C;SSL;TLS-P;
PBSZ
PROT C;P;
CCC
HOST
SIZE
MDTM
211 END
PWD
257 "/" is current directory.
TYPE A
200 Type set to A.
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (194,154,164,80,151,7)
LIST
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection.
226 Transfer complete.

Any contributions gratefully received!
Alex


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"this is why I was thinking it could be a combination of the branch line of the internet to the house, AND the server requirements."

That's really my thought, too, Gary. I say "server issue", but what I really mean is that the server is not compatible with some aspect of the route from your computer, since I think that is where the problem could be fixed if it were known what the problem is.


----------



## gary rabbitt (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Elvandil,

My connection is still running ok now.
I know it's hard to figure out who to blame, and you're right, it could be my branch, and the server. But unless there is a person at this machine, running all kinds of tools it would be inpossible for the 'regular user' to figure out who to blame for sure.

I know you (and the others here) have tried to help out and it is much appreciated  It would have been nice to know why. so others can benefit.

Oskardog sounds like he's having the same trouble, again with fasthosts. I know about the "used socket issue" and have read the page at MS. I could even see the sockets being used ( I forgot what program, or command line I used to view) and seen the timed out sockets accumulate with each try. But even when the sockets were cleared, the same thing happened again attempting to connect. Each attempt used a different socket.

The program might have been Wireshark, I can't remember.

Oskardog, I don't know what to tell you, perhaps if you view the other thread about this issue, you can run some of your own tests.
The engineer that taught my recent class said it was just like a denial of service, the software of the server didn't like what it was being sent, so the server refused to complete the third part of the connection. (Setting the 425 error)
Disconnecting and using the net without the router ( system wired direct to Ethernet cable) made no difference to me. Running in Safe Mode without Norton (updated 2006 version) also made no difference. Remember I tried three different machines to attempt to connect, so it was not a system issue, it was an issue from the pole outside, back to the internet and server.

I'd complain again to fasthosts and ask them to possibly set your account on a different server as a test. Or set up a test account and try to FTP to that.
So, you are able to FTP to other sites fine? Is there a neighbor or someone close by who can see if they can connect to your webspace. Preferably using the same ISP?

WIll check back, good luck.
Gary


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"said it was just like a denial of service, the software of the server didn't like what it was being sent, so the server refused to complete the third part of the connection. (Setting the 425 error)"

That was another thought that I had--that instead of some command failing to get through, that something was arriving at the server and from a repeater at almost the same time so that the command or data were getting there twice--which could have been interpreted as a DNS issue by oversensitive security. It was a matter of too much rather than too little. And no matter what there is for tools on the user end, the server network isn't going to allow sightseers.


----------



## Oskardog (Oct 19, 2008)

Yesterday all worked perfectly, all day. No changes on my PC/laptop or router or ISP or logins. Today - zilch!! 425 again. 
Alex


----------



## gary rabbitt (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey there Oskar,

I hope that your system is working again. But maybe it isn't. Just wanted to let you know that my host has never replied if he found anything or not. Only to say that he was happy it was still working.

Have you made more complaints to your host or selected another host?

Hope all is well with you otherwise, take care,
Gary.


----------



## Oskardog (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Gary and others,
Having done all sorts of research and comparisons I came to the conclusion that it had to be something to do with my ISP (Pipex). As it happens a few days ago they moved their xtreme3 customers to an new server xtreme5. I first found out about this when I suffered a total lack of connectivity 3 days ago. Fortunately I have a business account and was able to talk to an engineer in UK and he told me about the change of login details and said he would tell BT to change their settings. This took 24 hours and it was very frustrating. How others have fared I do not know.

* However*, the good thing is that my ftp problem seems to have gone away. If it stays that way then it proves to me that that was, indeed, where the problem lay. I hope I am not counting my chickens............

Thanks, everyone, for your input.

Alex


----------



## swampdeer (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought I'd add my voice to the crowd, I'm also having the same problem, (425 error with server 213.171.193.5) we look after 3 of our own sites and two different client sites hosted with Fasthosts. About 2 weeks ago, we could no longer access any of them. We do also have a dedicated server with Fasthosts which we can still access without any problems, and we also have no trouble accessing websites with other hosting companies. We get the same error from any pc on our LAN (we've tried 4 different makes and models, all XP SP2)

I'm only adding my voice here to put more pressure on Fasthosts, they closed my call and said there is nothing more they can do, they didn't really seem that bothered and told me nobody else has had the same problem as me.

I'm stuck using net2ftp like the others which is not ideal when you have to update 300 pages across a site!!

Our ISP is BT.

hope this may help somebody to find the solution.


----------



## gary rabbitt (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello guys,

My FTP has been still working fine. Sorry to hear about the trouble Mr. Swampdeer. I don't know what's happening at Fasthosts, but they need to have a little better customer support. But you are right, just keep bugging them until they know your are not going to give up.

As we have stared, it could be a combination of the ISP and the host, but one thing in common is Fasthosts. I am still debating renewing service for another year. If it works good until Feb. I will probably renew. If it fails, I will ask for a refund of the unused payment. Using the Net2FTP is a slow way to deal with the issue.

I hope that you all can get some resolution to the problem, just keep the pressure on, or write to the owner of the service. He may not know what is going on with the poor customer support. It couldn't hert to try.

Take care fellas, and hope you had a good holiday and a Happy New Year.
Best regsard,
Gary.


----------



## swampdeer (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks

I've just posted a thread in my ISP's support forum, I don't really want to go through 1st, 2nd, 3rd line support yet as its a bit of a minefield and takes a long time. 

Hopefully they can help. I'll post back here with any more info.


----------



## swampdeer (Jan 5, 2009)

The guys from BT in Scotland were superb, they spent 4 or 5 hours looking into this for me.

It boilded down to one of two things, they reset my IP number and asked me to hard-reset the router (Netgear DG834PN) by pressing the little pin/button in the back, wiping out all the settings from before. 

It worked, I think it could have been the hard-reset of the router that solved it, there was a strange log appearing on the router when I tried to connect to Fasthosts whereas no log when connecting successfully to another web host's server.

Their investigations did lead them to believe it was some sort of socket problem, hence the focus on the router. Unfortunately I never did try an alternative router to test if it was the line/IP number or the router.

Anyway I'm happy and good luck to anyone else who has the same problem.


----------



## voltmedia (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with connecting to fasthosts using a BT broadband connection. I don't believe hard resetting your router would be the solution because I've tried connecting a brand new USB ADSL Modem to my laptop and this didn't help.

The funny thing is if I connect using the same laptop to the neighbours BT broadband I can connect to fasthosts no problems, so it must be a problem at BT's end surely?


----------



## swampdeer (Jan 5, 2009)

That would seem to suggest that resetting my IP address could have been the solution.

Fasthosts did promise me that my IP wasn't banned or blocked, but you never know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi all and especially Swampdeer who I seem to have been chasing around the internet looking for a solution to this issue.
I am still having problems and although Swampdeer seems to think that changing the IP sorted it I have to say that in my case, since I use a dynamic IP address and this has changed frequently, that this is not the solution, for me anyway.
I have talked to Fasthosts who say that no-one else is having this problem so they are no help at all. 
To recap my issue:-
I have a site hosted by Fasthosts and the office broadband is with BT. Since around August 2008 I have not been able to get to the Fasthosts site which means I cannot get to my website's control panel to administer it.
Within the last week (Feb 09) I can now no longer get to the site which Fasthosts host for us (online-batteries.co.uk).
I had BT tech support connect to my network and check everything on the Office LAN which is running a Small Business Server 2003 R2 and everythign seemed fine.
I have since precluded the office LAN being the issue by connecting a laptop to one of the ports of the 4 port BT router. The SBS is running with two NICs so when using the laptop the router itself assigned the IP to the laptop which connected to the internet without touching the LAN
When I use Internet Explorer to connect to fasthosts.co.uk it comes back page not found. I can search for Fasthosts in google but the links found for that site give the same result.
If I use one of the itnernet proxy sites to connect to Fasthosts I can get to Fasthosts hompage which seems to suggest it's something that BT is doing. I have to pay a fee to contnue to use the proxy site and don't want to do this as I don't see that I should have to. Has anyone got any ideas? It only appears to be Fasthosts and associated sites which are affected. By associated sites I am referring to the one site we have hosted by them.

I have tried Internet Explorer and Firefox both with same results.

If anyone knows with who the issue lies then at least I can badger the right people. All Fasthosts say is that the IP addresses get assigned to my BT router are not banned and BT are saying something along the lines "Well if you can get to all other sites then it must be Fasthosts". Seems fair enough but no-one knows the cause of this.
Anyone?
AJ


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

At this point, given the fact Fasthosts has been linked to the FTP 425 error I would recommend investigating another website host.

Peace...


----------



## gary rabbitt (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi guys,

I guess I am lucky as my service is still running well. We never actually found out what the issue was to be honest.

I am up for renewal this month, and have sent a message to the fellow who handles my account. It's only been a couple of days, but I haven't received a reply yet. I am willing to renew for another year, and hopefully the service will remain problem free.

Sorry to hear you are having issues AJ, I know how you must feel. Your setup sounds a lot more complex than what I have, just a simple webspace account.
If I were still having issues, I'd do as Tom suggests, find another host, there are many out there. I know it may be a hassle to do the changeover, but in the longrun it may be best.

The only thing I would have to worry about if I changed was maintaining my .com name. Maybe it's simple to keep it I just never had to deal with that.

As for a solution, I think that most suggestions here have not found the cause. 
Hope you eventually find the cause, or do well changing hosts.

Best regards,
Gary Rabbitt.


----------

